# For Hobbs



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

The boy in the wrong job and his 'mum' who'd be utterly ashamed of him


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, he is a looker! He positively oozes great, beautiful genes. 

If he were human the girls would be queueing round the corner for his looks and sensibilities. But as a stud cat?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, he has something of the Keanu Reeves about him, doesn't he? Lovely to look at, but should definitely give up the day job.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

He has! Very sleek indeed!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope his owner doesn't read this lol... nah, I'm sure she'd see the funny side of it


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> I hope his owner doesn't read this lol... nah, I'm sure she'd see the funny side of it


His owner is on here too? 



He is truly, truly stunning but perhaps you should seek out the feline version of the book of birds and bees lol


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> He is truly, truly stunning but perhaps you should seek out the feline version of the book of birds and bees lol


lol ! I won't tell him what you said.

I don't think his owner is on here, it just occurred to me that she might be. Fortunately, she has a wicked sense of humour so I think I'm safe


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

What a handsome cat. I've never been too familiar with cat breeds before the past two months or so, and I'm really loving the british short hairs characteristics-what a lovely bunch.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

:001_wub:He is pretty special. Lucky you x


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

omg...he is amazing, look at those eyes and cheek pads. So this is what my Blue would look like if he was a pure bred BSH.


----------

